# Mode DFU Sans bouton Home



## soso01 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,


Alors voila mon problème, j'ai mon cousin qui en voulant jailbreaké son iPod touch 1G, l'a planté...
Au démarrage il y a un blocage sur la "Pomme", souci c'est que le bouton Home ne fonctionne plus, et j'aimerais savoir si il y a un moyen de le mettre en mode DFU afin de le restauré...

Il n'est pas reconnu par iTunes.


Merci d'avance.


----------

